# New 301Bq Is Here!



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Well we did it a little earlier than originally planned. My wife and I ordered our 301BQ today from Tiara RV Sales in Elkhart. Scheduled date of completion is Nov. 7. Our new Outback will have all the options except for the diamond package. The interior décor will be teak. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we'll be able to get out in it once before the winter weather is in full force.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new camper. I really like the 301BQ...

You should make it out for a trip or two... This is crazy weather we have been having lately.

Snowed here again for a while today....


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> Congratulations on the new camper. I really like the 301BQ...
> 
> You should make it out for a trip or two... This is crazy weather we have been having lately.
> 
> Snowed here again for a while today....


I hear ya! Snow and sleet in northern Indiana today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice!! You just ordered the BEST Outback on the market.....however I'm a bit bias.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

It's here! Just got our new 301BQ home. It's sooo nice! There are some changes to the new 2014 301BQ's, as well as other floor plans, and not just color. First, the u-shaped dinette is a thing of the past. It now has a lounge/bench style dinette, but that allows for a longer couch. The dinette drawers are also gone.







Secondly, the rear bedroom slide is 6 inches shorter, but still has a good amount of room in the bedroom. The holding tanks and fresh water tank are larger. Fresh water capacity is now 54 gallons, black water 34 gallons, gray water 68 gallons. The dry weight of the camper has been reduced by 400-500 pounds, which I was happy to see since I'm towing with a F-150. The unloaded weight of my 301BQ is 7060 pounds, with a payload capacity of 1940 pounds.
Hopefully it'll be a mild November in northern Indiana so we can get out in it before winter. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

double d said:


> ...the u-shaped dinette is a thing of the past. It now has a lounge/bench style dinette, but that allows for a longer couch. The dinette drawers are also gone.


Ours did not come with drawers in the dinette....that came the next year. I made my own drawers for each side and we love them. Looks like you'll have to do the same.

OMG...we love the U shaped dinette. Our 301BQ is one of the first off the line, and we have a window in the rear side (see picture). We love it. Lets in light...air flow...etc. Never an issue with privacy. I think they just tried to save some money by removing it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea we're going to miss the u-shaped dinette, but the longer couch is nice. I'm already thinking of how to install the dinette drawers. One other thing I forgot to mention, the overhead lights are now LED.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new 301BQ!! Let the modding begin!

Tell you the truth, we do not really used the back part of our U shape dinette so to us it would not matter. Kids are too big now and it is a bit of a pain to get back there, even worse to get out. Drawers we definitely use, so I would add that mod. Things I would recommend:

- Add a diaphramn tank to the water system. Plenty of room behind the water heater.
- Change the stock converter out.
- Add outlets around the table (if you plan on using any computers).
- Outlet in lower part of pantry in living area.
- Replace fan in living room with a Fantastic fan.
- Add a Fantastic fan in the bedroom.
- add an inverter and transfer switch if you plan on dry camping much.
- Change out the suspension with a 5 leaf spring, wet bolts, and EZ Flex shackles.
- Ladder on the back.
- Replace the Stock TV, it is a real piece of junk. We were able to get a Vizio 32 inch extra thin model with an external power supply that fits perfectly on the existing mount.

You need to get this list done before Cedar Point next year!

DAN


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...the u-shaped dinette is a thing of the past. It now has a lounge/bench style dinette, but that allows for a longer couch. The dinette drawers are also gone.


Ours did not come with drawers in the dinette....that came the next year. I made my own drawers for each side and we love them. Looks like you'll have to do the same.

OMG...we love the U shaped dinette. Our 301BQ is one of the first off the line, and we have a window in the rear side (see picture). We love it. Lets in light...air flow...etc. Never an issue with privacy. I think they just tried to save some money by removing it.









[/quote]

we also have the 4th window on the main slide...it is nice....

ours must have been part of a very small run, in that we have the window, have the drawers under the dinette, and have the hardwood floor linoleum vs. the tile one like you have...that was a change somewhere there in the early days....


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Congrats on your new 301BQ!! Let the modding begin!
> 
> Tell you the truth, we do not really used the back part of our U shape dinette so to us it would not matter. Kids are too big now and it is a bit of a pain to get back there, even worse to get out. Drawers we definitely use, so I would add that mod. Things I would recommend:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mod tips! A couple of those mods can be checked off the list. I moved the TV that came with it to the bunk room and put a 32" Samsung TV in the living area. The rear ladder came on it from the factory. I put a couple pictures of out new 301BQ in my albums.


----------

